# Looking for a Mentor



## pweagle (Mar 6, 2013)

:mrgreen: Seeing as we live fairly close to the Provo River, and I love eating fish, I have been thinking about starting a new hobby, FLY FISHING! But, I don't have a clue of where to start  , or what to buy, what flies to use, or anything of the sort. To be honest, I've never been fly fishing, and have only been recreational fishing a few times. I have always heard how therapeutic fly fishing can be, being in the beautiful outdoors right in your own back yard, and I want in on the action. 

Seeing as how I don't know where to start, I'd like to have a good mentor to show me the ropes of fly fishing, lead me, guide me, walk/fish beside me, and help me find the way (sorry, I couldn't resist). Do any of you anglers out there feel confident in your fly fishing skills enough to teach a guy from the east coast a thing or two about fly fishing? Please, help me out. I want to be one with nature and the river! :mrgreen:


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm probably not the guru you're hoping for but I've been fishing my whole life and fly fishing for about 18 months now. I also live in Provo and would be happy to share what little I know.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm no expert, but I've been fly fishing for 20 years. I started out with a 9 ft Scientific Angler combo setup that lasted me a LONG time. About 5 years ago I fell while boulder hopping on a stream near Fish Lake and busted it in half. Well my father in law sent it in to Scientific Angler and they sent back a new one (15 year old rod). I haven't used it since the shipped it to me. It is 9 ft 6 wt (sorry no reel). But you are welcome to it if you want. I work in Provo so we can meet and I can give it to you. Let me know.


----------



## pweagle (Mar 6, 2013)

twinkielk15 said:


> I'm probably not the guru you're hoping for but I've been fishing my whole life and fly fishing for about 18 months now. I also live in Provo and would be happy to share what little I know.


Thanks! I work at Sundance and always see anglers in the river on my way to work and get a little jealous that they're out there and I'm soon to be at work. But let me know when you want to go out and teach me a thing or two.

Also, I live in So. Provo near the bridge on University Ave, but my wife works at a restaurant in Provo and you could drop off the rod there. It's Dave and Cranky Chuckie's. I think the address is 743 E. 820 N. in Provo. Open usually from 5pm - 9pm or you can shoot me a text 8018853957 and we can set up a place to meet. Thanks!

Anybody else that wouldn't mind teaching me the craft let me know!


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Love Dave and Cranky's! I'm sitting in the hospital right now awaiting my fourth son so it'll probably be a bit before I'm on the water again. I'll let you know.


----------



## pweagle (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks a lot! Anybody else that wouldn't mind a green angler tag along, let me know!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Help your mentors out----------- the library is a very good place to start- get a little knowledge so you aren't compeletely lost when they are helping you- you'd be amazed how far and fast you can progress if you do.
It will be a lot more enjoyable to you


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You will also find a lot of good info on the internet.
The more knowledge that you gain before you hit the water, the better you will be,
One thing about fly fishing, you never stop learning.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

I've been fly fishing for 15-20 years (started when I was 6 or 7) and something that helped me get stared was fishing a small stream. For me, a big river (big being a relative term) like the Provo was a little overwhelming and sometimes still is. I started out small. I grew up fishing Farmington Creek and Barton Creek in Davis County. They are tiny canyon creeks that hold small, yet feisty trout. I feel like I learned a lot about the basics of fly fishing while fishing those creeks and the fishing is pretty forgiving....a simple nymph in the colder months or a basic or generic dry fly when it's hot will do the trick. Personally, having less water to work with helped me catch fish easier and gave me more confidence. You may want to ask around to see where some similar small streams are around Happy Valley, they will provide a good time that, while the fish may be smaller than the Provo, can help you hone your skills. Some others may completely disagree, but that's my two cents. Also, I'm sure Grandpa D here can give some excellent info on community ponds. The Provo is a great river, however fickle it may be. Just keep at it and don't give up!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Certainly wouldn't disagree with that- good advise- the only draw back to small stream fishing is more trees- you will need a little casting practice first- you aren't casting near as far but those tree monsters are very close


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Packfish said:


> Certainly wouldn't disagree with that- good advise- the only draw back to small stream fishing is more trees- you will need a little casting practice first- you aren't casting near as far but those tree monsters are very close


Good point!


----------



## pweagle (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks a lot everybody. I really appreciate your replies. I've been studying up.  Just waiting for the funds to get my gear. See you on the river!


----------

